# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*السؤال الثاني من سلسه

 سؤال x صوره






السؤال الاول من السلسه

أضغط هنا

مستني أرائكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا يا ميكي

انا هختار الصندوق التاني اللي فيه الحب

والسبب ان الحب اصبح شئ نادر جدا وصعب تلاقيه بسهوله

فأفضل الحب اكتر واختاره

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أغسطس 2010)

*هختار الحب 
لان الحب كنز من الصعب العثور عليه 
ومن يجده صار من الاغنياء​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 أغسطس 2010)

هختار الصندوق الثاني اللي فيه الحب
لانه اصبح نادر جداااااا في هذه الايام
مرسي ليك مايكل​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا هختار الحب عشان مبأش في حب في الايام ديه
وعشان مش هختار الحظ عشان مهبب
ولا الفلوس عشان مش بحبها ومش بتدوم
ميرسي مايكل علي الموضوع التحفه​


----------



## ارووجة (26 أغسطس 2010)

الحب لانه مفقود هالايام
شكرا


----------



## نغم (26 أغسطس 2010)

احترت بين الحظ والحب 
لان الحظ بساعد كثير وله دور مهم لكن الحب يسمو على كل شى واعظم من كل شى هو قطعة من السما على الارض صعب جدا تلاقيها فى كل مكان ولانه نادرة جدا هذه القطعة فبقينا هالايام نشوف قطع مزورة عنه وهكذ على اساس كان الانسان رح يحل صعوبة العثور على الحب بأيجات نسخ مزورة عنه فصارت عملية البحث عليه اصعب لان صار له شبيه مزور فاكيد هختار الحب 
فكرة رائعة جدا 
مايكل 
يسوع يحفظك​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 أغسطس 2010)

الصندوق الثانى..لان الحب شئ مميز..واصبح احلى حاجه فى الدنيا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*هختار الحب طبعا لانه اشمل واعمق ومش مهم الحظ لان مافيش حاجة اسمها حظ والفلوس مش كل حاجة*
*وانت بقا هتختار ايييييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

الصندوق الاول الحظ​ 
الحظ مهم واكيد لما يكون عندى حظ حلو​ 
هيبقى عندى حظ حلو فى الحب وفى الحياة وفى كل حاجة​ 
شكرا مايكل للسؤال​ 
ومستنين الباقى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا يا ميكي
> 
> انا هختار الصندوق التاني اللي فيه الحب
> 
> ...




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> *هختار الحب
> لان الحب كنز من الصعب العثور عليه
> ومن يجده صار من الاغنياء​*




*شكلك مشفتش مصائب الحب في بعض الاحيان
شكرا عياد ع مرورك الجميل
نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هختار الصندوق الثاني اللي فيه الحب
> لانه اصبح نادر جداااااا في هذه الايام
> مرسي ليك مايكل​




*ميرسي الملكه ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يسعدك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا هختار الحب عشان مبأش في حب في الايام ديه
> وعشان مش هختار الحظ عشان مهبب
> ولا الفلوس عشان مش بحبها ومش بتدوم
> ميرسي مايكل علي الموضوع التحفه​





*ربنا يملي حياتك حب وسعاده
شكرا جوفاني ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> الحب لانه مفقود هالايام
> شكرا




*شكرا أرووجه ع مرورك 

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> احترت بين الحظ والحب
> لان الحظ بساعد كثير وله دور مهم لكن الحب يسمو على كل شى واعظم من كل شى هو قطعة من السما على الارض صعب جدا تلاقيها فى كل مكان ولانه نادرة جدا هذه القطعة فبقينا هالايام نشوف قطع مزورة عنه وهكذ على اساس كان الانسان رح يحل صعوبة العثور على الحب بأيجات نسخ مزورة عنه فصارت عملية البحث عليه اصعب لان صار له شبيه مزور فاكيد هختار الحب
> فكرة رائعة جدا
> مايكل
> يسوع يحفظك​




*عجبني رايك وكلامك كتير
ميرسي ليكي نغم
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> الصندوق الثانى..لان الحب شئ مميز..واصبح احلى حاجه فى الدنيا





*شكرا دودو ع مرورك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هختار الحب طبعا لانه اشمل واعمق ومش مهم الحظ لان مافيش حاجة اسمها حظ والفلوس مش كل حاجة*
> *وانت بقا هتختار ايييييييييييييييييه*​




*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا روكا
وانا هختار اللي ربنا عايزه ليا !!
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الصندوق الاول الحظ​
> الحظ مهم واكيد لما يكون عندى حظ حلو​
> هيبقى عندى حظ حلو فى الحب وفى الحياة وفى كل حاجة​
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال​
> ومستنين الباقى​




*اختيار مختلف عن الكل
شكرا ليكي كووينا
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكلك مشفتش مصائب الحب في بعض الاحيان
> شكرا عياد ع مرورك الجميل
> نورتني​*



_*انا عايش اكبر مصيبه للحب ​*_


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2010)

الفلوس يمعلم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*انا عايش اكبر مصيبه للحب ​*_




*ربنا معاك ويوفقك يا حبي

وانشاء الله خير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الفلوس يمعلم




*والله عندك حق يا حبي
في الزمن الاسود ده​*


----------



## مسرة (27 أغسطس 2010)

*انا هختار..الحب اكيــــــــــد*
*لان حياتي مش ممكن تستمر بدون الحب *
*وانا قبل كنت اعيش بدون حب كنت انسان بدون حياة كانت حياتي بدون لون*
*و لمن يكون عندي الحب انا حكون غنية و دا اهم من الحظ و الفلوس لان كلوا بيروح و بيجي* 

موضوع حلو و فكرة جديد
يا رب تبدع اكتر و اكتر و الرب يحميك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا روكا
> وانا هختار اللي ربنا عايزه ليا !!
> شكرا ع مرورك الجميل​*


*اكيد طبعا كل حاجة بارادة ربنا*
*بس لو حد سالك السؤال ده هتجاوب وتختار ايه؟؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

مسرة قال:


> *انا هختار..الحب اكيــــــــــد*
> *لان حياتي مش ممكن تستمر بدون الحب *
> *وانا قبل كنت اعيش بدون حب كنت انسان بدون حياة كانت حياتي بدون لون*
> *و لمن يكون عندي الحب انا حكون غنية و دا اهم من الحظ و الفلوس لان كلوا بيروح و بيجي*
> ...




*كلامك ورايك جميل كالعاده
شكرا ليكي مسره
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اكيد طبعا كل حاجة بارادة ربنا*
> *بس لو حد سالك السؤال ده هتجاوب وتختار ايه؟؟*​




*هحتفظ بالجواب لنفسي :t30:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2010)

*هختارالفلوس واشتري بيها الحظ والحب:d
اكيد هختار الحب لانو شيئ اساسي حتى الانسان يبقى سعيد في حياتو 
رغم ان اللي بييجي منو عكس السعاده بس بيفضل كل شيئ تبعو حلو
ومش هديك ولا حاجه من الفلوس اللي انا اختارتها 
غير لما تقولنا انت هتختار ايه
ميرسي  ع السؤال الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هختارالفلوس واشتري بيها الحظ والحب:d
> اكيد هختار الحب لانو شيئ اساسي حتى الانسان يبقى سعيد في حياتو
> رغم ان اللي بييجي منو عكس السعاده بس بيفضل كل شيئ تبعو حلو
> ومش هديك ولا حاجه من الفلوس اللي انا اختارتها
> ...




*هههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك دايما اختي العزيزه
وانا مش عايز اي حاجه من الفلوس خديها كلها
شوفتي بقي كرمي :t9:
ميرسي ع مرورك الغالي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## naro_lovely (27 أغسطس 2010)

*انا اختار الحب علشان الحظ مش مضمون والفلوس بتروح وتيجى مش دايمة بس الحب هوة الوحيد الى ولا بالحظ ولا حتى بيروح ويجى الى جواة حب هيفضل معاة لحد ميموت وميرسى فكرة رائعة بجد *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

naro_lovely قال:


> *انا اختار الحب علشان الحظ مش مضمون والفلوس بتروح وتيجى مش دايمة بس الحب هوة الوحيد الى ولا بالحظ ولا حتى بيروح ويجى الى جواة حب هيفضل معاة لحد ميموت وميرسى فكرة رائعة بجد *​




*مرورك ورايك هو الاروع
اتمني اشوف رايك في كل الاسئله
شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

*مممم ..
بص هو الفلوس لا لان مسيرها تخلص 
والحظ لا برضه انا عارفة حظى 30: ههههه
فأكيد هختار الحب لانه مش هينتهى زى الفلوس بالعكس ممكن أوى يزيد
ولا أنا هكون عرفاه زى حظى كده 
ابعتلى الصندوق ياواد ياكوكو على القسم بتاعى احسنلك :t30:
هههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممم ..
> بص هو الفلوس لا لان مسيرها تخلص
> والحظ لا برضه انا عارفة حظى 30: ههههه
> فأكيد هختار الحب لانه مش هينتهى زى الفلوس بالعكس ممكن أوى يزيد
> ...




*وحياتك يختي الحب دلوقتي بقي زي الفلوس
ممكن يخلص في اي وقت
وبقي زي الحظ ممكن يكون منيل بنيله 
اللي عايز حاجه ييجي يخدها يختي
مش ببعت حاجه لحد :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك يختي الحب دلوقتي بقي زي الفلوس
> ممكن يخلص في اي وقت
> وبقي زي الحظ ممكن يكون منيل بنيله
> اللي عايز حاجه ييجي يخدها يختي
> مش ببعت حاجه لحد :t30:​*



*ده انت يابااااااااااى تعقد اللى ميتعقدش :11azy:
هههههههه
يعنى انت من الأخر جايب لنا 3 صناديق مضروبين
يافرحتى بيك :a4:
بس الحب عمره مابيخلص 
لو أنت شايف ان نسمة الهوا ممكن يخلص من الجو 
يبقى فى الحال دى الحب هيخلص :t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ده انت يابااااااااااى تعقد اللى ميتعقدش :11azy:
> هههههههه
> يعنى انت من الأخر جايب لنا 3 صناديق مضروبين
> يافرحتى بيك :a4:
> ...





*يا سيدي يا سيدي
يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه
الله يسهله ياعم :t9:
مش نافع معاكي تعقيد يختي
يابختك ياللي في بالي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا سيدي يا سيدي
> يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه
> الله يسهله ياعم :t9:
> مش نافع معاكي تعقيد يختي
> يابختك ياللي في بالي​*


*
ههههههههههههه
والنبى أنت أيامك سودة معايا
يسهله مييين بقى وانت قاعدلى عالواحدة كده :11azy:
الله يخربيتك ياللى فى بالى 30: هههههه
بفكر أعمل لك عملية قطع منخير يا كوكو 
عشان تبطل تحشرها كده :t30:
ههههههه
أوووووووف منك :heat:
هو انا معرفش أقول كلمتييييييييين :smil8:
وياررررب الحب ده يخلص من عندكوا انتوا بس
اهمد بقى ههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههه
> والنبى أنت أيامك سودة معايا
> يسهله مييين بقى وانت قاعدلى عالواحدة كده :11azy:
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
والنبي ماتقدري تعملي حاجه معايا
بتدعي عليه بس سيبيه في حاله :heat:
قولي يختي برحتك هو في حاجه بتأثر معاكي
من يوم ماعرفتك وانا بقر عليكي لكن مفيش فايده
اتهمدي الأول الموضوع موضوعي وبرحتي بقي 
كووووووووووووووووووووبه :t30:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2010)

*هختار الحب أو المحبة.....
لان المحبة شاملة الحظ الطيب ومن الحظ هتيجى الفلوس.
سؤال حلو خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *هختار الحب أو المحبة.....
> لان المحبة شاملة الحظ الطيب ومن الحظ هتيجى الفلوس.
> سؤال حلو خالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​




*شكرا ابوتربو ع مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اكيد الصندوق الثاني  

لان الحب هو الذي سيجلب المال و سيجلب الحظ 

شكراااااا مايكل ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

هات من كل صندوق شوية
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

طبعاً أنا هختار الحظ و ولو أنى مؤمن بعدم تأثيره وكل شئ بيحدث للإنسان نتاج تفكيره و عمله ..

الحظ من خلاله أستخدم أمكانياتى و ألعب صح ..

 ..

تحياتى ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اكيد الصندوق الثاني
> 
> لان الحب هو الذي سيجلب المال و سيجلب الحظ
> 
> شكراااااا مايكل ​*




*مش شرط يا ريد روز
في الزمن ده كله اتغير
ميرسي ع مرورك 
نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> هات من كل صندوق شوية
> ههههههههههههه​





*ربنا يبعتلك كل خير ليكي
ميرسي سندريلا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> طبعاً أنا هختار الحظ و ولو أنى مؤمن بعدم تأثيره وكل شئ بيحدث للإنسان نتاج تفكيره و عمله ..
> 
> الحظ من خلاله أستخدم أمكانياتى و ألعب صح ..
> 
> ...




*ربنا يدبرلك الصالح زاما
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Spirit Life (31 أغسطس 2010)

الحب بيطرد الكره .

الحب بيجمع البشر .

الحب ( يشع في وجه الطفل ) .


تحياتي لصاحب الموضوع .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

spirit life قال:


> الحب بيطرد الكره .
> 
> الحب بيجمع البشر .
> 
> ...




*شكرا اخي العزيز ع مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

ها اختار الصندوق التانى اللى فيه الحب لان الحب هايجيبلى كل حاجه بعد كدا او بمعنى اصح الحب بيغنى عن كل حاجه فى الدنيا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ها اختار الصندوق التانى اللى فيه الحب لان الحب هايجيبلى كل حاجه بعد كدا او بمعنى اصح الحب بيغنى عن كل حاجه فى الدنيا​




*الحب دلوقتي مش زي زمان
مبقاش يجيب كل حاجه
شكرا توتا ع مرورك
وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*فعلا كل الناس اختارت الحب*
*لانه دي بقت الحاجه النادره بجد واللي مش موجودنا*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الحب طبعا دا الله محبة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ميروو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا حبيبة حبيبي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لو اخترت الحظ هعمل بيه ايه لو حظى حلو وحاسة بلوحدة لو اخترت الفلوس مش بتملى مشاعرى ولا هتعوض وحدتى انما الحب معاه مش هحس بنقص فى فلوس او حتى حظى وحش لانو مالى الكل مالى مكان الحظ ومالى مكان الفلوس لكن الحظ او الفلوس مش هتملى مكان الحب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايه الكلام الكبير ده
تعالي شوف ياعم مينا
ربنا يخليكم لبعض يا ميرنا
​*


----------



## back_2_zero (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الصندوق الاول الحظ طبعا 
لان الحظ هو اللى حيجيب الحب و هو اللى حيجيب الفلوس كمان 

و انت يا مايكل حتختار اية بقة ؟ ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> الصندوق الاول الحظ طبعا
> لان الحظ هو اللى حيجيب الحب و هو اللى حيجيب الفلوس كمان
> 
> و انت يا مايكل حتختار اية بقة ؟ ​



*شكرا باك ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصندوق الثانى

لأن لو فيه حب هيكون فيه كل شيئ

المحبه هى الأساس*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هاختار الصندوق التانى لان مع الحب ممكن تيجى اى حاجة تانيةبعد كدا
ميرسى كوكو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ليك انت ع مرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع​*


----------

